

John von Neumann - darkr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_von_Neumann

======
thomasrossi
I knew him at first for the minimax theorem in game theory, then I've read he
was part of club of Hungarian scientists called "the Martians" and also Fermi
jokingly said the extraterrestrial life is already here and they call
themselves the Hungarians. I loled and moved to the next theorem..minimax is
meh.

------
OJFord
What's the context for why this is linked? I doubt JvN is new to many here..?

~~~
stuxnet79
Probably not, but it provides a chance for us to discuss his many
accomplishments. A true genius. My personal favorite mathematician, Turing is
a close second. The ranking might be flipped depending on my mood in a given
time period.

